# Milling again



## VT-Woodchuck (Nov 10, 2007)

After spending the last month driving all over the good old US of A, I took the opportunity to go to the woods today. It was the first chance to use the 088 that I bought on ebay about two months ago. It does need some fine tuning but it is all it's racked up to be. I had 4 Maple logs that have been laying around for a couple of years and today was the day for looking at the inside. Not bad! I cut 8 5"x7" cants with various degrees of spalting. They will make some good turning blocks. After the Maple, I cut up some spruce and balsam which I am going to use to floor the attic. All in all, it was a great day - sunny and 38 degrees.
More sawdust tomorrow!


----------



## woodshop (Nov 10, 2007)

That's some nice looking spalted maple. I could find 12 uses for that right away here in the shop. As I said before, most people at a show have NO clue what kind of wood is what, or what figured wood is... but when they see figured or spalted it sure catches their attention and they know it is something special. Sometimes they are even willing to pay a premium for it. So far however, to keep things simple I don't differentiate in my pricing between figured (read expensive, worth much more than ordinary wood) and ordinary wood. Maybe at a high end juried show I would, as people are expecting that sort of thing, and a greater percentage understand the value of spalted and figured wood.


----------



## dustytools (Nov 10, 2007)

SWEET!


----------



## oldsaw (Nov 10, 2007)

I'll be fixing the stair rail on my front step. Have enough fun for me too.

Mark


----------



## HandLogger (Nov 14, 2007)

*Great work!*

I really liked your photo, VT. If you've already covered this, please forgive the question, *but* did you fabricate the milling system in the photo yourself? If you did, good on ya! If not, I'd really like to learn more about it. 

In these tough times, I'm always trying to learn anything I can that might make the equipment I already own more versatile ... and I love the way you're taking advantage of the power your Stihl gives you. Once again, Great Job! 

Have a good one ...


----------



## Maine-iacJay (Nov 14, 2007)

VT Woodchuck, how do you like your woodbug? I just got a Jonsered 600+ CSM for a song but I was considering a woodbug before it came along. Just curious if you would have changed anything if you would have built it. The vertical milling seemed like a good idea but I didn't know if it had its disadvantages.


----------



## VT-Woodchuck (Nov 14, 2007)

Handlogger,

The unit is called a Woodbug and is out of B.C. I purchased it after having used an Alaskan mill a few times. I wanted something a little less physical and not as expensive as a bandsaw mill. I have cut 5 - 7,000 bd ft of a variety of wood - maple, ash, cherry, pine, spruce and balsam. I burned up a bar and chain before I learned about sharpening, sharpening, sharpening! 

Pros: You don't have to lift the log. You stand up! The bar is secured both at the top and bottom - no wander.

Cons: sawdust comes up - if the wind is blowing at you.... With the Stihls I use , the air filter is on top and that is where the sawdust is, if the wind is wrong. The Husky system may solve this minor problem. It is still fairly physical, the log needs to be turned, slabs removed and lumber moved.

Try this link to view the original Woodbug: http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r225/lkgage/Sawmill/

I did build a 4 ft extension and you can view this at: http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r225/lkgage/

Overall I'm happy with the woodbug, although I am looking at bandsaw mills as I have 70 acres of woodland and could use a higher production unit. Let us know what you decide on.

Kit Gage


----------



## VT-Woodchuck (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Jay,

I have a son in Thorndike, ME. He builds boats for a living in Belfast. Excellent woodworker!

Read my reply to Hand Logger and you will get the jist of my feeling. It all depends on what you want out of a CSM unit. I know of a guy in Maine who bought a Logosol and milled about a thousand logs in order to build a log home - he loves it. Cedar 8" tp 12" is a lot different than a 24" maple. I cut enough wood to use in my shop and now have a stock pile of wood to sell. Hopefully, enough for a down payment on a bandsaw unit. I will still keep my Woodbug!

Keep us informed on what you are doing,

Kit Gage


----------



## Maine-iacJay (Nov 14, 2007)

I live up in Aroostook county, just west of Presque Isle, I have a 70 ac. woodlot as well and plan on just taking care of blowdowns and milling some stuff for my shop and next house. Have you ever milled poplar? curious to find out if it is worth anything milled up. I just cant justify selling it for dam near nothing to huber for advantec. I have a fair stand of white ash and I am really looking forward to milling that up. Do you have any problems down your way with Emerald Ash Borer? (bug that eats Ash) I haven't got a saw for my mill yet, I think I am going to go with a Husky 395 next spring if I can wait that long. I can't wait to start playing with that mill!


----------



## HandLogger (Nov 14, 2007)

*Great post!*

Thanks for the reply, Kit!

I will definitely dig into this mill further. It's pretty amazing ... just when you think you've, at least, heard of all the different sawmill types out there, another design pops up. Obviously, there are a lot of folks out there doing their best to be self-sufficient ... it's a pretty good thing to see. 

And I *will* let you know how things are going. As a matter of fact, don't be surprised if I ask you a question or two on my way there. 

Have a good one ...


----------



## VT-Woodchuck (Nov 15, 2007)

Back at 'cha,

Yes, I have milled some poplar - not enough. I have come to really like working with it, if I'm going to paint it. Generally clear and great for trim, etc. I would like to have much more dry poplar on hand.

The ash is good if you mill it when it is green. Dry ash is a killer on equipment - remember the sharpening reference? Actually, most wood is easier to mill green. Some of my blowdowns are dead red spruce and those knots are like steel.

The borer is not a problem yet but will be a big problem for me when it hits. Probably 20 - 25% of my woodlot is ash.

The 395 should do you just fine. It's in the same ballpark as the 066 which I have used extensively. I just recently moved up to the 088 but I still keep the 066 as a back-up.

Good luck with your project - there won't be enough time!!!!!!


----------



## johnb (Nov 15, 2007)

*Hey VT*

Nice to see a fellow wood-bug user. Have you had any trouble with the roller bearing bar tip after wood bug modified them. I have been through a couple new ones in just seconds. They were well greased prior to use. I concluded that they occasionally weld through the outside when doing the tip fabrication pieces and leave a weld bur on the bearing face. They have been great at wood bug replaceing them but, I think it is a design flaw. I recently modified a new nose sprocket without welding it and will be trying it soon. Just wondered if you have had any trouble with yours. Thenks The Hoosier


----------



## VT-Woodchuck (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi johnb,

I haven't had a problem yet, but I have a new bar for the 088 - no problems with about 8 hrs on it. I have a new replacement tip but have not installed it yet. Thanks for the heads up. Tell us more about the non-weld modification.
Happy milling!


----------

